# Little Lagoon Gulf Shores, AL



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Question

I live in Michigan and
I will be coming down to GS to visit my in laws in late Feb, and plan on bring my boat.
I have been looking at Little Lagoon, as a place to launch my boat, but i want to go out into the Gulf too. can anyone tell me how deep the channel is that goes from the Lagoon to the Gulf ?.
I am sure that i can get under the bridge with no problem, but i would like at-least 2' of water.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Hadn't been down that way in a month or two but I'd recommend just launching from OB to go into the gulf. There's a public launch on FT.Morgan Rd for Lagoon access. You may be able to get through the lil lagoon pass depending on the tide, dredge boat, and dredge progress at the time but I personally would just take out and go to OB or Ft.Morgan.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

It is a constant battle with the Gulf to keep any water flowing in and out.
There is a dredge there almost everyday of the year doing it's thing.
Right at the edge of the Gulf is almost always very shallow.

Better plan on going out via Perdido Pass.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

You can launch on the south side of fort morgan if you are staying down there but the mobile bay pass is ROUGH during the cold weather. Be careful. There is a lot of good fishing around the oil rigs in Mobile Bay. Look on the Alabama Game and Fish website for the rigs that have artificial reefs on them and good luck.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You won't be able to access the gulf from there right now. Channel is deep enough until you get to the bridge and the mouth if the pass is very shallow


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

You can hang up the idea of gulf access via Little Lagoon pass, especially in February. My dad and I usually can make it out in a J16 Carolina Skiff at high tide but with the late winter weather you'll run the risk of hitting bottom, capsizing in the rough waves and being sucked out in to the cold waters. Yep death wish. Put in at Boggy Point or Cotton Bayou launch and go out of Perdido Pass. Good luck on a good weather window though.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for all the quick replies guys.
Being from Michigan i fish Lake Michigan a lot for Salmon and Trout, so i am use to watching the days i can fish. LK MI can turn to crap in a hurry.

I will be asking a few more questions, thanks again for the help.

Kevin


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Your best bet would be to go see Chris V ( the guy who posted above)at Sams in Orange Beach when you get in to town. He will set you up on techniques and what to target and where. He will even help you on the tackle rigging and all.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Thank you*



doradohunter said:


> Your best bet would be to go see Chris V ( the guy who posted above)at Sams in Orange Beach when you get in to town. He will set you up on techniques and what to target and where. He will even help you on the tackle rigging and all.


 

Thanks
I will have to do some research and find out where Sams is ?.
I usually go to Top Gun.

Kevin


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Sams is on Canal Rd, East of 161. You'll be taken care of much better at Sams than at Top Gun.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Sams is definitely the best place to go down there. Been going there for years.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Kevin B said:


> I live in Michigan
> 
> Thanks
> Kevin


Where abouts in MI do you live?
I grew up in the southwest corner.
Near Benton Harlem........I mean Benton Harbor.

Is the salmon run over by now?
I can remember wading in creeks five feet wide and a foot deep with not so legal fishing gear.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Kalamazoo*



johnsonbeachbum said:


> Where abouts in MI do you live?
> I grew up in the southwest corner.
> Near Benton Harlem........I mean Benton Harbor.
> 
> ...


 
I live just south of Kalamazoo, by Vicksburg, MI.
The run is a little slow this year, they are still getting them up in the rivers,
And some real nice Browns and Steelhead in the big lake, along the beachs in about 25 fow.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Sam's*



stauty trout said:


> Sams is definitely the best place to go down there. Been going there for years.


 
So i assume that Sam's carries all kinds of live or frozen bait ?

thanks
Kevin


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

doradohunter said:


> Your best bet would be to go see Chris V ( the guy who posted above)at Sams in Orange Beach when you get in to town. He will set you up on techniques and what to target and where. He will even help you on the tackle rigging and all.


----------------------------------------------------------------
Xs 2 on seeing Chris V. He fishes regularly, and knows everything about what is biting, tackle application, and the when and where for the specific area you are targeting.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Reports??


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*didn't make it*



PurpleNGold said:


> Reports??


ran out of time, didn't make it there.

Kevin


----------

